# IUI and alcohol



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Does anyone know it would cause any issues having a glass or two of wine whilst on the Gonal F injections? I'm on a low dose of 37.5 at the moment, and have only been on them for a couple of days. I'm not bothered if I can't have a drink but We have friends round later and as it's been a long week, I really fancy a glass of white wine and lemonade (watered down just in case)

Does anyone know if it'll cause any problems??


----------



## Mina-Moo (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Silliest Sausage my clinic have always been open minded about alcohol as long as its within the NHS guidlines.  They have been of the opinion that DH should abstain as it effects his sperm more than my eggs. 

Saying that however, I don't drink on the run up to treatment, strimming or 2ww just in case.  The advice I've had on here is do what you feel is right and what you are less likely to beat yourself up over if treatment does not work.  

Hope this helps, and good luck with your treatment. 

Moo. x


----------



## wonnabeamummy (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi,

I know this message board is about alcohol, but i have 2 ask.... does anyone know if there any risks involved with drinking tea or coffee, as i drink like a fish, have tried  de-caf but it is horrid.

thanks


----------



## dollface86 (Jul 24, 2010)

wonnabeamummy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this message board is about alcohol, but i have 2 ask.... does anyone know if there any risks involved with drinking tea or coffee, as i drink like a fish, have tried de-caf but it is horrid.
> 
> thanks


Everywhere I've looked says no more than 2 cups a day due to the caffeine - I'm finding it difficult too! I'm drinking camomile so I can still have hot drinks, and have my two cups a day in the morning and evening... but you're not allowed green tea or anything like that either. Good luck!


----------



## wonnabeamummy (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks, 

Im also drinking hot water lemon and honey as i love hot drinks.

thanks


----------

